# Spitfire's The Best Ways To Voice Strings - wrong project file?



## Yogevs (May 12, 2020)

I discovered https://www.spitfireaudiothepage.com/ yesterday and I went through their (very small unfortunately) collection of videos.
Seems like The Best Ways To Voice Strings has the wrong project file link and instead it link's to How To Voice High Woodwinds' project file. Anyone has the correct project file by any chance?


----------



## paulthomson (May 12, 2020)

I'm not totally sure I made a logic file but I'll check today and post the link here (and correct the one on the page!) if I did. I've got a terrible memory!

BTW - the page is going to be turbo charged over the next few weeks..


----------



## Yogevs (May 12, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> I'm not totally sure I made a logic file but I'll check today and post the link here (and correct the one on the page!) if I did. I've got a terrible memory!
> 
> BTW - the page is going to be turbo charged over the next few weeks..



Yay! Thanks for that! Can't wait .
I love going through the logic files and learn from examples.


----------

